# GSD therapy dogs



## chunkylover3687 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've been reading a great deal about using GSDs for search and rescue, geriatric and other therapy programs. Has anyone ever taken the certification tests and was it worth it?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

This is the pciture form-The certifications for search and rescue and pet therapy dogs are different-Haven't taken either but would like to certify in pet therapy so we could visit nursing home-Search and rescue would involve a big time committment I think


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

4GSD - Service and Therapy Dogs

My friends in I in NYC to help with our Therapy Dogs!


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

chunkylover3687 said:


> Has anyone ever taken the certification tests and was it worth it?


I'm not sure what you mean by "was it worth it?"
You won't be able to perform any of these services until or unless your dog is certified. So yes it's worth it. Sounds like you should do your research with one of the groups that certify therapy dogs if that's the direction in which you are leaning.

The top ones (that I am aware of) are TDI (Therapy Dogs International) and the Delta Society. TDI, as the name would indicate, is an interantional group whereas I think the Delta Society is US only.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

With most organizations such as Delta after your dog passes their test it is *registered* not certified. Few organizations *certify* as that is more time consuming and training intense. Registered and insured is what is required for most visits and activities.

Search & Rescue is an altogether life style change that few people can or are able to make. You must be willing to train just about every weekend and maybe once or twice during the week in all types of weather and under various conditions. Most groups have the handler train for a length of time before they even start working with the dog.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Therapy Dogs Inc. Out of Wyong, is an international org, once you have passed the 3 1 hours tests you are then registered, and have 5 million in liability insurance, and being a Therpay dog team is more than worth it


----------

